# Pond Di-icer



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone have a Di-icer for their pond, What make and model do you have. I am looking to buy one for the pond here in the city of Louisville,Ohio. This past winter wiped 99% of the fish out. Gotta raise the money and get one in their before winter comes around. Looking to get a load of fish in their next month($900 worth). Want to make sure I get one that will work for this pond. I have called around and it seems that everyone has a different idea on what I should do. So I decided to throw this out here to my OGF brothers and sisters and see where it goes.


Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Most ponds don't experience winterkill unless there's another problem. Any idea what this may be?

Did you end up stocking the lake last year? If so, with what & quantities/sizes.

If I remember correctly, this is a 1/2 acre pond. Can you give a little more description of the shape, depths, slopes of the banks? Where does it's water come from? Is there heavy nutrient loading? Is there lot of weeds? Also, if this is going to remain a C&R only pond, what is the restocking strategy?

How far away are houses located. How far is electric?

Most use aerators to deice in this situation. Lots of options...some better suited for certain situations than others.


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

you can use an aerator in shallow water to keep an patch of pond ice free... in heavy snows, clear as much snow as you can from the surface to let light in
"pond boss" is a great resource


----------



## ireland1972 (Jun 23, 2010)

never tried that. Good idea


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

At my prior home/farm property I used to throw three of four bales of straw at the waters edge of my pond and let it freeze in. I was told by an old timer that this would insure oxygen to the pond thru the winter. I have no idea if it works but it makes sense because the water within the bales never froze and I trust smart old farmers.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Snow cover is often a major factor in an o2 crash. You can drill a hole and pump water over the surface to melt the snow thus allowing light to penetrate.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The fish may have also died do to lack of Oxygen. An aerator would take care of that. We have an areator and never have fish kill in our ponds.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you will have every duck and goose pileing in there ..when you do send me a p.m. i can take care of them for you ...i only live 15 mins from there


----------

